
Wage Cyberwar Against Hamas, Surrender Your PC  - makimaki
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2009/01/israel-dns-hack.html
======
josefresco
Instead of surrendering your PC to this group to control, why doesn't the app
simply give the tools and control to the user to wage their own war on a list
of pre-determined websites? The targets could be updated like an AV definition
list and they could avoid the bad PR about trojans etc.

